# Morning Glory - merged threads



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

*Tanker in difficulties off Libya*

Interesting story that doesn't seem to have hit the headlines.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/16/libya-partition-looms-fight-oil-tanker
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/17/navy-seals-oil-tanker-morning-glory-libyan-rebels


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

More here:

http://gcaptain.com/navy-seals-seiz...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day scelerat,sm yesterday,06:19.re:tanker in difficulties off libya.just another civil war.the americans seem to have the situasion in hand.thanks for posting.great links,regards ben27


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

And now, the side who are currently being called 'The Rebels' are claiming that the US are behaving like pirates.
Whoever would have thought it. 

http://gcaptain.com/libyan-rebels-s...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

good commentary on the link below:-


www.zerohedge.com/.../navy-seals-take-over-north-korea-flagged-oil-ta...
BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it just me or are there others who think that perhaps this not a 'Rebels versus the Government' thing?

Reading more about the event I get more of an impression of some normal everyday criminals attempting to make a fast buck by stealing a tanker load of oil and selling it quick. Doing so in a politically unstable environment in an attempt shift the blame in a smokescreen of flags, unknown owners and other countries. 

Whatever, for the moment they seem to have failed. 
But - There is still a tanker full of oil. Libya claims the oil , but who owns the tanker?


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Is it not Dynacom?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

randcmackenzie said:


> Is it not Dynacom?


According to the Libyan Officials - It is owned by an unnamed Saudi Company.

According to the Libyan Rebels - The owner, who has just bought it, is on board.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The ship is now at Tripoli 

http://gcaptain.com/seized-oil-tank...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)


----------

